
Show HN: Like Tim Ferriss's Podcast? Skip ads and go to the best parts - cedricdahl
http://timferrissstorytime.tumblr.com/
======
kjksf
This is most likely illegal. Tim owns the copyright to his podcasts.

You can't republish copyrighted works on your website. You cant republish
someone else's books, photographs, music or podcasts.

~~~
ParadoxOryx
It looks like they're not rehosting the files, just linking to them on their
original host (Libsyn). Does that count as republishing?

------
MegaLeon
I think episode 150 is mispelled as "Episode 501"

